# Gulp Ripple Mullet in New Penny



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Tad and son Jr. got on a good redfish bite this afternoon. With a strong norther blowing we found protection in the back lakes and a few feeding reds. Best bait was Gulp Ripple Mullet in new penny.

Thanks!
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Day-2 with Captain Jason*

Carbon copy of day 1.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The perfect backdrop for combining business and pleasure.


----------

